# Ma un uomo si accorge di essere desiderato?



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

mi trovo in una situazione "pericolosa".
Sono sposata e amo mio marito. Sul serio. Non sto qui a spiegarvi, ma vi assicuro che è un legame molto forte.

Però, da qualche tempo, gli ormoni mi fanno brutti scherzi.

E provo una forte... No... una FORTISSIMA attrazione per un amico comune (sposato anche lui).

So che non ne sono innamorata. Anche perchè, sinceramente, non è una persona che mi interessi o mi piaccia particolarmente. Ma quando mi trovo fisicamente vicina a lui mi sento davvero molto molto attratta. 

E' una specie di chimica, una sensazione elettrica che avverto anche solo se gli sfioro una mano per sbaglio.

In tutto questo io cerco bene di non far capire cosa succede. A nessuno. Non voglio storie extraconiugali, non mi interessa assolutamente mettere a rischio il matrimonio per una attrazione fisica.

Ma mi chiedo se questa cosa sia percepibile. 

Voglio dire, io mi rendo conto se un uomo è attratto da me, anche se non me lo fa capire esplicitamente. Per gli uomini è lo stesso? hanno la stessa sensibilità.

Io cerco di essere naturale, come sempre, ma è vero che, se per caso resto sola con lui, non so cosa dire e mi imbarazzo, e cerco di fuggire il prima possibile. E, a volte, mi cadono le cose di mano, sono distratta e imbranata in sua presenza. 
Mi accorgo che a volte rimango un po' imbambolata, e cerco di scuotermi e, se posso, evito di stare troppo vicino a lui. E mi rendo conto che, se per caso, mi abbraccia amichevolmente o mi mette una mano sulle spalle, mi irrigidisco molto.

Secondo voi sono segnali che un uomo percepisce e riesce a interpretare?

Ve lo chiedo perchè anche l'atteggiamento di questa persona è un po' strano. A volte è molto amichevole, mi abbraccia, mi mette la mano intorno alle spalle, mi "tocca" (in senso amichevole, pacche sulle spalle, un buffetto su una guancia ecc..), mi chiama "bella" (sempre amichevolmente) e mi tratta con molta confidenza. A volte mi sembra che mi eviti. Che se per caso ci troviamo accanto si allontana, evita di salutarmi con i classici due baci quando ci salutiamo, se per sbaglio ci sforiamo una mano un braccio si ritira immediatamente scusandosi.

E allora mi chiedo: non è che ha intuito che sono attratta da lui e, quando gli sembra che sia così, mi evita?

Spero di no, perchè è una cosa di cui mi vergogno molto, anche se non posso farci niente.

che ne pensate?


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

il corpo ha un linguaggio universale, che viene percepito da tutti
ad es. se una donna scosta i capelli dal collo, vuol dire che è molto interessata alla persona con cui sta parlando
lo stesso se una persona ci tocca e noi siamo portati a ripetere il gesto oppure a toccarci nel punto che è stato toccato, ci sono delle distanze minime che se vengono oltrepassate sono indice di intimità, etc.

un mio amico gay dice che lui capisce dallo sguardo se un altro uomo è gay oppure no

credo quindi che molto probabilmente lui se ne sia accorto


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

*e allora?*



free ha detto:


> il corpo ha un linguaggio universale, che viene percepito da tutti
> ad es. se una donna scosta i capelli dal collo, vuol dire che è molto interessata alla persona con cui sta parlando
> lo stesso se una persona ci tocca e noi siamo portati a ripetere il gesto oppure a toccarci nel punto che è stato toccato, ci sono delle distanze minime che se vengono oltrepassate sono indice di intimità, etc.
> 
> ...


merda...

e che posso fare?

E, un'altra cosa, il fatto che alterni momenti in cui mi sembra che mi eviti a momenti in cui prende molta confidenza e arriva ad abbracciarmi forte o ad accarezzarmi la testa ecc... allora, se si è accorto della cosa,  non è che, magari potrebbero significare che è interessato e combattuto anche lui?

In entrambi i casi è un disastro. 
Nel primo perchè, cavoli... che vergogna... E' da quando avevo 15 anni che non mi capita una cosa simile. Che figura ci faccio con lui? a sbavargli dietro quando siamo entrambi sposati? E con sua moglie? non sembra essersi accorta della cosa, ma che ne so io? Magari fra loro ne parlano e ridono di me.

Nel secondo peggio. Perchè se io capissi che anche lui prova qualche sensazione per me, allora sì che mi imbarazzerei.

Aiuto. Come si fa a ad annullare questi "messaggi"? 
io CERCO di non far capire queste cose, ma spesso non riesco davvero. Il cuore mi batte fortissimo, divento rossa e imbranata. 
Cerco di prendermi in giro e sottolineare che sono imbranata di carattere, ma se mi dici che secondo te sono cose che comunque si percepiscono, cosa posso fare?


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> merda...
> 
> e che posso fare?
> 
> ...


Usa la forza.
E immaginati *le eventuali conseguenze*, se decidi di fare qualcosa: se tu ci stai "gratis" quello risponderà molto probabilmente con un sì (è sempre un uomo e lo ha già capito dai sintomi che senti). Lui non è combattuto: aspetta che lo faccia tu, almeno dando un segnale di "permesso". Non si vuole fottere per un dubbio. Ma magari ci starebbe solo per fare  sesso, ma questo è un rischio tuo, poi di sentirti usata.
Che poi è un casino.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Usa la forza.
> E immaginati *le eventuali conseguenze*, se decidi di fare qualcosa: se tu ci stai "gratis" quello risponderà molto probabilmente con un sì (è sempre un uomo e lo ha già capito dai sintomi che senti). Lui non è combattuto: aspetta che lo faccia tu, almeno dando un segnale di "permesso". Non si vuole fottere per un dubbio.
> Che poi è un casino.


E ora cosa sono questi segnali di "permesso"?

Che ne so se non gliene ho già mandati inavvertitamente?

Ripeto, cerco di sfuggire a situazioni che mi mettono in imbarazzo, ma non posso fare a meno di provare quello che provo. E come mi controllo?

Anche se, a dir la verità, non sembra assolutamente il tipo di persona che, se è gratis, "ci sta". Anzi, ha sempre parlato del tradimento come qualcosa di orribile e intollerabile.
Quindi, almeno su questo, non ci sono problemi.

Anche se l'attrazione fosse reciproca, non credo mai che farebbe qualcosa di non lecito.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E ora cosa sono questi segnali di "permesso"?
> 
> Che ne so se non gliene ho già mandati inavvertitamente?
> 
> ...


Per il grassetto due alternativa:

- se la pensa davvero così, sei fregata
- altrimenti è la solita ipocrisia, giusto per avere qualcosa da dire quando si parla, come fanno in tanti

A me è capitato di stare solo con amiche in cui vedevo strani atteggiamenti. Io sono sempre stato al mio posto, ma dentro la mia testa registravo tutto, eccome.
E facevo finta di nulla. Ma mi sono sempre chiesto, in quei momenti in cui ti potresti lasciare andare: se stiamo soli in macchina, non ci vede nessuno, io mi sento eccitato, cerco di combattere me stesso, ma lei fa quel gesto in più, un tocco dove non deve, una carezza, una uscita esplicità... perchè scappare? Ci starei? Non lo so, a mente fredda direi di no, ma in quel momento, forse sì. Sapendo che lei non mi interessa comunque.
Il rischio è davvero tuo.


----------



## Eliade (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ve lo chiedo perchè anche l'atteggiamento di questa persona è un po' strano. A volte è molto amichevole, mi abbraccia, mi mette la mano intorno alle spalle, mi "tocca" (in senso amichevole, pacche sulle spalle, un buffetto su una guancia ecc..), mi chiama "bella" (sempre amichevolmente) e mi tratta con molta confidenza. A volte mi sembra che mi eviti. Che se per caso ci troviamo accanto si allontana, evita di salutarmi con i classici due baci quando ci salutiamo, se per sbaglio ci sforiamo una mano un braccio si ritira immediatamente scusandosi.


Hai mai notato se quando ha gli atteggiamenti scostanti la moglie sia nei paraggi?
Un mio collega di università fa così, quando c'è la fidanzata (con cui sta da 5 anni, credo) non saluta mai le ragazze (tutte, indifferentemente) con i classici 2 bacetti ed è anche molto più "riservato". Quando non c'è lei è molto più gentile e disponibile. 

Comunque si, a meno che tu non sia bravissima sia uomo che donna si possono accorgere che l'altro/a è nervosa quando stanno con loro.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Per il grassetto due alternativa:
> 
> - se la pensa davvero così, sei fregata
> - altrimenti è la solita ipocrisia, giusto per avere qualcosa da dire quando si parla, come fanno in tanti
> ...


in che senso sono fregata?
no, a me non interessa davvero finirci a letto.

Fra l'altro sono una spontanea e poco calcolatrice, non riuscirei a nasconderlo a mio marito. E, come dicevo, non ho la minima intenzione di rovinare un rapporto d'amore per una attrazione.

Che poi, per me, di questo si tratta: di pura e semplice attrazione fisica. Molto molto molto forte. Ma non è amore, non è innamoramento, non è una cotta. 
E' una chimica e basta.

Se non ci vediamo non penso a lui. Magari sì, penso al suo corpo, ma non penso a lui come persona. Quindi anche a me non interessa come persona.

E' solo che c'è una chimica, qualcosa, che mi attrae tanto.

Un gesto "di troppo" forse c'è stato una volta. Eravamo al mare insieme ai relativi coniugi e io sono scivolata in acqua (proprio perchè mi si era avvicinato e ero andata in confusione). Lui, di istinto, mi aveva aiutata e abbracciata. E lì io mi ero lasciata andare e, per un attimo avevo appoggiato la testa sulla sua spalla. Mi sono immediatamente resa conto della cosa e mi sono allontanata di corsa. Sono andata da mio marito dicendogli che ero caduta, che mi ero impaurita ecc... a farmi abbracciare e consolare per non far capire quanto fossi turbata.

Però, ora che ci ripenso, forse è da lì che ho cominciato a percepire un comportamento più strano anche in questo amico. Più affettuoso a tratti, e scontante in altri momenti. 

Sì, probabilmente ha capito o intuito tutto. 

Boh. Ora sì che sono messa male.

Come si finge indifferenza?


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aiuto. Come si fa a ad annullare questi "messaggi"?
> io CERCO di non far capire queste cose, ma spesso non riesco davvero. Il cuore mi batte fortissimo, divento rossa e imbranata.
> Cerco di prendermi in giro e sottolineare che sono imbranata di carattere, ma se mi dici che secondo te sono cose che comunque si percepiscono, cosa posso fare?


 guarda, secondo la mia esperienza, quando si è innamorati, oppure si prova una forte attrazione, non si è mai se stessi; anche a me succede di accorgermi che, in una situazione "normale", non avrei affatto detto o fatto la tal cosa, insomma mi accorgo di non essere più io, e questa sensazione mi disturba parecchio!

non c'è niente da fare, tranne che evitare di vedersi


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Per il grassetto due alternativa:
> 
> - se la pensa davvero così, sei fregata
> - altrimenti è la solita ipocrisia, giusto per avere qualcosa da dire quando si parla, come fanno in tanti
> ...


Ci sto pensando...

Forse?

Non saprei...

Qualche giorno fa eravamo tutti insieme e non era successo niente di chè, anzi era stato piuttosto per conto suo. Ad un certo punto, in effetti ci siamo ritrovati da soli per qualche minuto e mi ha passato una mano sulla schiena. Un gesto tipo "allora? come va?" . Io sono, ovviamente, scattata e sono andata a scappata a prendere una cosa con una scusa. Ma, ora che mi ci fai pensare, era in effetti il primo momento in cui eravamo da soli.

aspetta...

ancora qualche giorno fa mi ha accarezzato i capelli dicendomi che mi stavano bene pettinati in quel modo. E anche allora non c'era la moglie.

Bho, può darsi...

Ma davvero, non mi sembrerebbe da lui. E' una persona molto fedele, da questo punto di vista. Lo ripete da sempre quanto sia importante la fedeltà. 
Probabilmente mi sto facendo dei film io.

Però posso provare a farci più caso.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in che senso sono fregata?
> no, a me non interessa davvero finirci a letto.
> 
> Fra l'altro sono una spontanea e poco calcolatrice, non riuscirei a nasconderlo a mio marito. E, come dicevo, non ho la minima intenzione di rovinare un rapporto d'amore per una attrazione.
> ...


Proprio perchè c'è solo attrazione fisica (ovvero voglia di sesso, inutile nascondersi), rischieresti di fare un qualcosa di cui potresti pentirtene:

-perchè ti potresti innamorare col tempo, o potrebbe farlo lui, ma difficilmente entrambi (e avete ognuno il proprio compagno)
-tu lo vuoi fare esplicitamente e lui no, e fai pure la figura della zoccola (e lui pensa, povero amico mio, se sapessi...), e dopo davvero non riusciresti nemmeno più a guardarlo negli occhi
-fate sesso, soddisfi la tua voglia, decidi, basta, poi dopodomani succede qualcosa e il tuo compagno lo viene a sapere, o perchè glielo dicono o perchè glielo dici tu spinta dai sensi di colpa
-andate avanti per un certo tempo come amanti, tu di un uomo traditore, che vale poco perchè dice una cosa e ne fa un'altra e tu accetti di essere usata per i suoi comodi, tu traditrice. E ad un certo punto, volente o nolente la cosa salta fuori e vi fregate le vostre attuali situazioni. E se, alla fin fine il tuo amante non lo ami, ci avrai perso. Così come avrà perso lui.
-ecc...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Buondì.

Ma quanti anni avete?

L'idea di esprimergli a parole questo tuo stato e di accordarti con lui sul da farsi non potrebbe essere quantomeno plausibile?

Per me è ottima.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando...
> 
> Forse?
> 
> ...


Quello ci sta a fare sesso (grassetto), altrimenti è gaio e lo nasconde anche alla moglie.
Lascia perdere, pensa al dopo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Proprio perchè c'è solo attrazione fisica (ovvero voglia di sesso, inutile nascondersi), rischieresti di fare un qualcosa di cui potresti pentirtene:
> 
> -perchè ti potresti innamorare col tempo, o potrebbe farlo lui, ma difficilmente entrambi (e avete ognuno il proprio compagno)
> -tu lo vuoi fare esplicitamente e lui no, e *fai pure la figura della zoccola* (e lui pensa, povero amico mio, se sapessi...), e dopo davvero non riusciresti nemmeno più a guardarlo negli occhi
> ...



Davvero non capisco la rilevanza di questo dettaglio


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda, secondo la mia esperienza, quando si è innamorati, oppure si prova una forte attrazione, non si è mai se stessi; anche a me succede di accorgermi che, in una situazione "normale", non avrei affatto detto o fatto la tal cosa, insomma mi accorgo di non essere più io, e questa sensazione mi disturba parecchio!
> 
> non c'è niente da fare, tranne che evitare di vedersi


cosa impossibile a meno di non dire a mio marito quello che sta succedendo.

Perchè sono amici con cui usciamo abitualmente.

In passato ho inventato qualche mal di testa per evitare qualche uscita, ma è una coppia con cui ci vediamo spesso e sarebbe strano cominciare ad accumulare scuse su scuse.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco la rilevanza di questo dettaglio


Beh, se una mia amica, che non mi interessa, è fidanzata o sposata con un mio amico e con me ci prova quando siamo soli, ed io non voglio, per me il parere su di lei è di questo tipo.
Se a lei non importa è un altro paio di maniche.
Ma io la penso così. Perchè, domani lo farà con un altro, alle spalle del marito.


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

attenzione che anche gli "altri" possono accorgersene, non escluso tuo marito
ti ha mai chiesto niente?

io sono un po' imbranata, ma ho diversi amici che mi fanno notare delle sottigliezze che indicano che c'è del tenero tra due persone (che pettegoli!:mrgreen, e alla lunga ci azzeccano SEMPRE

io invece lo noto solo se conosco bene almeno una delle persone interessate, perchè...cambia modo di fare, è evidente!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa impossibile a meno di non *dire a mio marito quello che sta succedendo.*
> 
> Perchè sono amici con cui usciamo abitualmente.
> 
> In passato ho inventato qualche mal di testa per evitare qualche uscita, ma è una coppia con cui ci vediamo spesso e sarebbe strano cominciare ad accumulare scuse su scuse.


E perchè no? 
Se sei convinta che non lo vuoi tradire e che non ti interessa fare sesso con l'altro sarebbe la cosa migliore.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Proprio perchè c'è solo attrazione fisica (ovvero voglia di sesso, inutile nascondersi), rischieresti di fare un qualcosa di cui potresti pentirtene:
> 
> -perchè ti potresti innamorare col tempo, o potrebbe farlo lui, ma difficilmente entrambi (e avete ognuno il proprio compagno)
> -tu lo vuoi fare esplicitamente e lui no, e fai pure la figura della zoccola (e lui pensa, povero amico mio, se sapessi...), e dopo davvero non riusciresti nemmeno più a guardarlo negli occhi
> ...


infatti.
Comunque sia, l'unica cosa da fare è evitare in tutti i modi che la cosa degeneri.

E per far questo basterebbe non far capire quello che sento. 

Ma pare sia impossibile.
E io che speravo nella famosa insensibilità maschile...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, se una mia amica, che non mi interessa, è fidanzata o sposata con un mio amico e con me *ci prova* quando siamo soli, ed io non voglio, per me il parere su di lei è di questo tipo.
> Se a lei non importa è un altro paio di maniche.
> Ma io la penso così. Perchè, domani lo farà con un altro, alle spalle del marito.


Ma la nostra amica, qui, non ci sta provando.
Sente solo attrazione.

Deve sentirsi zoccola per questo?


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco la rilevanza di questo dettaglio



Comunque, in questo periodo a me sta succedendo una cosa analoga.
Se dovesse uscire (e non lo farò mai) passerei per porco, poco ma sicuro 
E non mi sento così, quindi sto al mio posto


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma la nostra amica, qui, non ci sta provando.
> Sente solo attrazione.
> 
> Deve sentirsi zoccola per questo?


No, scusami, non intendo questo.
Dicevo solo che una possibilità di esito potrebbe essere quella in cui lui la respinge, e si fa pure una immagine di quel tipo di lei, sebbene non lo fosse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti.
> Comunque sia, l'unica cosa da fare è evitare in tutti i modi che la cosa degeneri.
> 
> *E per far questo basterebbe non far capire quello che sento*.
> ...


Ma guarda che il problema non esiste, è solo una proiezione della tua mente.

Se hai un pò di confidenza con questa persona potresti anche parlarne con lui, e magari riderci su...stemperando la tensione.
Più tieni nascoste le cose più queste si ingigantiscono......di solito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque, in questo periodo a me sta succedendo una cosa analoga.
> Se dovesse uscire (e non lo farò mai) *passerei per porco*, poco ma sicuro
> E non mi sento così, quindi sto al mio posto





Andy ha detto:


> No, scusami, non intendo questo.
> Dicevo solo che una possibilità di esito potrebbe essere quella in cui lui la respinge, e si fa pure una immagine di quel tipo di lei, sebbene non lo fosse.



Per me ti fai troppe seghe mentali. 

E anche la non registrata.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buondì.
> 
> Ma quanti anni avete?
> 
> ...


abbiamo tutti attorno ai 35 anni.

L'idea di dirgli questa cosa è quanto di più lontano da quello che mi sembra plausibile.

1) lui rimane schifato, mi ritiene una zoccola e finisce pure l'amicizia con mio marito
2) la cosa magari viene pure fuori e mio marito viene a saperla
3) lui interpreta il mio gesto come un invito e a) vedi sopra OPPURE (peggio) b) pensa di accettarlo
4) viene fuori che anche lui sente qualcosa per me e allora... boh... chi lo sa come si reagisce in situazioni del genere. Anche a non volere, se hai davanti una persona che ti attrae tantissimo e che ti dice che prova lo stesso per te... cosa combini? io la mano sul fuoco su me stessa, anche se in 15 anni non ho mai tradito mio marito, non ce la metto. Anche perchè è la prima volta che provo una sensazione così forte per qualcuno.
5) la migliore delle ipotesi: lui capisce ed è comprensivo e decidiamo di fare in modo di diradare i contatti. Ma apparte il fatto che è solo una delle possibilità (e forse nemmeno la più plausibile) rovinerei comunque la sua amicizia con mio marito e mi infilerei in un ginepraio da sola. Se poi mio marito viene a saperlo? se viene a saperlo sua moglie? sicuri che interpreteranno la mia chiaccherata con lui come un modo per trovare una soluzione? io la interpreterei come una avances, sinceramente.

mi sembra infattibile


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti.
> *Comunque sia, l'unica cosa da fare è evitare in tutti i modi che la cosa degeneri.*
> 
> E per far questo basterebbe non far capire quello che sento.
> ...



guarda che alla fine sei TU che decidi, sta a te
pensaci bene e vedrai che è così
intendo dire: potresti lancargli segnali o quello che sono in eterno, e non andare oltre
oppure potresti finirci a letto stasera

decidi che vuoi fare, mi sembra che vuoi lasciare perdere, allora il modo lo trovi


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per me ti fai troppe seghe mentali.
> 
> E anche la non registrata.


Lo so.
Sono come quei cani selvaggi che quando masticano un osso si guardano sempre alle spalle ormai


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che alla fine sei TU che decidi, sta a te
> pensaci bene e vedrai che è così
> intendo dire: potresti lancargli segnali o quello che sono in eterno, e non andare oltre
> oppure potresti finirci a letto stasera
> ...


E' lei che decide, ma non è innamorata.
E se la cosa va, e poi si innamora lui?
Che fa, decide anche che lui potrà soffrire da solo, dopo che lei ha ottenuto solo quello che desiderava?
Non mi sembra corretto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo tutti attorno ai 35 anni.
> 
> L'idea di dirgli questa cosa è quanto di più lontano da quello che mi sembra plausibile.
> 
> ...


Già il sottolineato mi fa pensare: fatti una domanda e cerca di darti una risposta su questa attrazione così forte.

Questa storia delle interpretazioni: lui interpreterà, gli altri interpreteranno...
*La malizia sta prima di tutto nell'occhio di chi guarda, quindi nel tuo*.
Al che reitero l'invito a farti una domanda e a darti una risposta.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> attenzione che anche gli "altri" possono accorgersene, non escluso tuo marito
> ti ha mai chiesto niente?
> 
> io sono un po' imbranata, ma ho diversi amici che mi fanno notare delle sottigliezze che indicano che c'è del tenero tra due persone (che pettegoli!:mrgreen, e alla lunga ci azzeccano SEMPRE
> ...


no, mio marito su di me è tranquillissimo.

Non è una persona gelosa e poi sa che può metterci la mano sul fuoco.

In 15 anni non gli ho mai dato motivo di pensare niente, non l'ho mai tradito. E poi sono una che non riesce a dire le bugie.

Per quanto riguarda questa persona sà che trovo che sia una persona attraente. E non si fa problemi per questo. Non è un problema fra noi dirci che troviamo bella o attraente una persona. 

Però non gli ho certo detto quanto sento forte questa attrazione.

E non avendo motivo per sospettare che io combini qualcosa alle sue spalle, probabilmente non sta a guardare più di tanto le mie reazioni.

Anche perchè è sempre stato piuttosto "lento" in queste cose.
Quando ci siamo conosciuti ho dovuto praticamente mettermi una freccia lampeggiante con scritto "GUARDA CHE MI PIACI" per fargli capire che mi interessava perchè era talmente timido che non arrivava a concepire che potesse piacermi, nonostante fossero giorni che lo seguivo ovunque , gli dicessi che era carino e simpatico e cercassi tutti i modi più espliciti per fargli capire che mi interessava.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E perchè no?
> Se sei convinta che non lo vuoi tradire e che non ti interessa fare sesso con l'altro sarebbe la cosa migliore.


una cosa è dire a tuo marito "ah il tuo amico è un bel ragazzo, lo trovo attraente"

un'altra è dirgli che te lo sogni la notte e che appena ti sfiori ti senti mancare.

No, non mi piace, non me la sento e non mi sembra bello.

Io preferirei non saperlo se lui provasse qualcosa del genere per un'altra donna. 
Capirei che può succedere, ma non lo vorrei sapere.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma la nostra amica, qui, non ci sta provando.
> Sente solo attrazione.
> 
> Deve sentirsi zoccola per questo?


forse il fatto è che, se ne parlassi con questo amico, anche se non fosse per provarci, lui potrebbe pensare il contrario.

Anzi, molto probabilmente sarebbe la prima cosa a cui pensare.

E mi direbbe "se non ti interessava venire a letto con me, perchè mi hai detto questa cosa? tientelo per te e basta"


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque, in questo periodo a me sta succedendo una cosa analoga.
> Se dovesse uscire (e non lo farò mai) passerei per porco, poco ma sicuro
> E non mi sento così, quindi sto al mio posto


no, guarda, io ho capito benissimo cosa intendi.

Forse proprio perchè mi ci trovo in mezzo. 



Hai ragione, probabilmente se gliene parlassi, anche solo per decidere cosa fare, penserebbe proprio questo.

E poi, comunque non gliene parlerei MAI senza che mio marito lo sapesse. 

Prima, al limite, potrei dirlo a mio marito e poi a lui. Ma mi sembra di impelagarmi in un giro di schiaffi.

Preferirei tenermi la cosa per me, senza che nessuno si accorgesse di nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi trovo in una situazione "pericolosa".
> Sono sposata e amo mio marito. Sul serio. Non sto qui a spiegarvi, ma vi assicuro che è un legame molto forte.
> 
> Però, da qualche tempo, gli ormoni mi fanno brutti scherzi.
> ...


Circa tre anni fa, cera una ragazza che allora aveva 23 anni, veniva spessissimo a trovarmi nel luogo di lavoro.
Accorcio il sugo va,  ad un certo punto mi sono reso conto che non potevo nemmeno sfiorarla, e ti racconto l'episodio, io seduto dietro una....... lei d'avanti, mi alzo e vado vicino a lei per scherzare e parlare, ad un certo punto le prendo le tocco la spalla, lei ha una scossa che non finisce più, le cade un oggetto lo raccolgo assieme a  lei, da quel momento in poi tutte le volte che l'ho vista era come se l'aria fosse elettrica, ma io so il perchè, è l'eccitazione la voglia di giocare, il ricordo di sensazioni che da giovani fanno vibrare perchè sei in "caccia" sei quello che cacci e che ti stanno cacciando, è un gioco di sguardi, movimenti, pensieri diversi da quello che le parole dicono.
E' un'illusione voluta, normale da avere, per chi sa che non si deve fare. 
Attenta! perchè chi ti sta attorno può anche accorgersene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse il fatto è che, se ne parlassi con questo amico, anche se non fosse per provarci, lui potrebbe pensare il contrario.
> 
> *Anzi, molto probabilmente sarebbe la prima cosa a cui pensare.*
> 
> E mi direbbe "se non ti interessava venire a letto con me, perchè mi hai detto questa cosa? tientelo per te e basta"



ecco il problema
pensi troppo a quel che potrebbe pensare lui


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già il sottolineato mi fa pensare: fatti una domanda e cerca di darti una risposta su questa attrazione così forte.
> 
> Questa storia delle interpretazioni: lui interpreterà, gli altri interpreteranno...
> *La malizia sta prima di tutto nell'occhio di chi guarda, quindi nel tuo*.
> Al che reitero l'invito a farti una domanda e a darti una risposta.


ma cosa mi devo rispondere?

il fatto è che io lo SO che provo davvero una attrazione forte.

E che, se ne avessi l'occasioni e fossi ricambiata non sono così del tutto certa di avere un autocontrollo tale da rifiutare con tutte le forze.

Del fatto di esserne innamorata SONO CERTA. Non sono innamorata di questa persona. Non è la persona adatta a me. Nonostante sia molto simpatico e dolce non abbiamo gli stessi gusti, interessi, valori, modi di pensare. 
E' un ottimo amico, non sarebbe mai un ottimo compagno PER ME. E io non potrei mai esserlo per lui. Ci troveremmo ad azzuffarci in due minuti.

Sono cerca che si tratta di attrazione sessuale.

Ma non è che mi sembri una gran bella cosa comunque. Non credo che sua moglie sarebbe contenta di saperlo, e nemmeno mio marito. Insomma, per quanto uno possa essere ragionevole, un po' di gelosia la si sente sempre.
E SE ANDASSI A DIRGLIELO esplicitamente, mi sembra ovvio che, qualcuno degli interessati, potrebbe prenderla male. E magari pensare che gliel'ho detto perchè vogli che succeda qualcosa. 

Cioè, io per prima ho paura dell'opzione in cui lui mi rispondesse che prova la stessa cosa, perchè, in quel caso, non sono così certa che la situazione non degeneri. Ed è esattamente quello che vorrei evitare. 

Io non sono un'ipocrita. Quello che sento lo dico. E sento che non posso mettere la mano sul fuoco su me stessa.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Circa tre anni fa, cera una ragazza che allora aveva 23 anni, veniva spessissimo a trovarmi nel luogo di lavoro.
> Accorcio il sugo va,  ad un certo punto mi sono reso conto che non potevo nemmeno sfiorarla, e ti racconto l'episodio, io seduto dietro una....... lei d'avanti, mi alzo e vado vicino a lei per scherzare e parlare, ad un certo punto le prendo le tocco la spalla, lei ha una scossa che non finisce più, le cade un oggetto lo raccolgo assieme a  lei, da quel momento in poi tutte le volte che l'ho vista era come se l'aria fosse elettrica, ma io so il perchè, è l'eccitazione la voglia di giocare, il ricordo di sensazioni che da giovani fanno vibrare perchè sei in "caccia" sei quello che cacci e che ti stanno cacciando, è un gioco di sguardi, movimenti, pensieri diversi da quello che le parole dicono.
> E' un'illusione voluta, normale da avere, per chi sa che non si deve fare.
> Attenta! perchè chi ti sta attorno può anche accorgersene.


eh... appunto...

e tu poi come hai fatto con questa ragazza?


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato;867145
Sono cerca che si tratta di attrazione sessuale.

Ma non è che mi sembri una gran bella cosa comunque. Non credo che sua moglie sarebbe contenta di saperlo ha detto:
			
		

> allora, se te la senti, buttala sullo "scherzo": se c'è l'occasione, digli di girarti alla larga perchè altrimenti sono guai! o qualcosa del genere
> io una volta l'ho fatto e ha funzionato alla grande: il tipo non ha capito che non era esattamente uno scherzo e ha lasciato perdere; in pratica lui ha avuto la certezza che il terreno si stava facendo scivoloso ma ha capito anche che a me non interessava andare oltre
> almeno chiarisci, in qualche modo
> con un po' di cautela ce la puoi fare


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E' lei che decide, ma non è innamorata.
> E se la cosa va, e poi si innamora lui?
> Che fa, decide anche che lui potrà soffrire da solo, dopo che lei ha ottenuto solo quello che desiderava?
> Non mi sembra corretto.


veramente io ho capito che lei vuole tirarsi fuori
in questo senso ho scritto che se è così, un modo lo trova di sicuro
così è corretto??


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai mai notato se quando ha gli atteggiamenti scostanti la moglie sia nei paraggi?
> Un mio collega di università fa così, quando c'è la fidanzata (con cui sta da 5 anni, credo) non saluta mai le ragazze (tutte, indifferentemente) con i classici 2 bacetti ed è anche molto più "riservato". Quando non c'è lei è molto più gentile e disponibile.
> 
> Comunque si, a meno che tu non sia bravissima sia uomo che donna si possono accorgere che l'altro/a è nervosa quando stanno con loro.


prima ho sbagliato a fare la citazione, comunque sì, ci sto pensando da quando ho letto questo messaggio e ora mi sembra di ricordare diversi episodi del genere che dici tu.
tipo una volta in cui mi ha abbracciata molto forte e dato quasi un bacio sul collo per salutarmi e eravamo soli.
O un'altra in cui mi ha accarezzato la testa, i capelli e una guancia, e anche lì i relativi partner erano da un'altra parte.

Però, ripeto, forse sono solo film che mi faccio io perchè mi piace. E da parte sua è solo un atteggiamento da amico.


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prima ho sbagliato a fare la citazione, comunque sì, ci sto pensando da quando ho letto questo messaggio e ora mi sembra di ricordare diversi episodi del genere che dici tu.
> tipo una volta in cui mi ha abbracciata molto forte e dato quasi un bacio sul collo per salutarmi e eravamo soli.
> O un'altra in cui mi ha accarezzato la testa, i capelli e una guancia, e anche lì i relativi partner erano da un'altra parte.
> 
> Però, ripeto, forse sono solo film che mi faccio io perchè mi piace. E da parte sua è solo un atteggiamento da amico.


ti vuole zompare addosso! ma che amico!

secondo me


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, se te la senti, buttala sullo "scherzo": se c'è l'occasione, digli di girarti alla larga perchè altrimenti sono guai! o qualcosa del genere
> io una volta l'ho fatto e ha funzionato alla grande: il tipo non ha capito che non era esattamente uno scherzo e ha lasciato perdere; in pratica lui ha avuto la certezza che il terreno si stava facendo scivoloso ma ha capito anche che a me non interessava andare oltre
> almeno chiarisci, in qualche modo
> con un po' di cautela ce la puoi fare


ecco...
forse questa è una cosa fattibile.

Per lo meno, meno esplicita.

devo solo capire come dirlo in modo che sia compreso.

Perchè, a pensarci, potrebbe essere un'arma a doppio taglio.

Che magari io gli dico "non mi stare così vicino perchè sennò sono guai" e lui capisce "ti sto dicendo che ti trovo eccitante"


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco...
> forse questa è una cosa fattibile.
> 
> Per lo meno, meno esplicita.
> ...



siete tutti buoni amici, ci sta una battuta scherzosa che lo metta in guardia, che gli faccia capire di non innescare una valanga che nessuno riesce più a fermare
se è quello che vuoi


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> siete tutti buoni amici, ci sta una battuta scherzosa che lo metta in guardia, che gli faccia capire di non innescare una valanga che nessuno riesce più a fermare
> se è quello che vuoi


sì che è quello che voglio.
Avrei preferito che il problema non sussistesse. Che lui non si accorgesse di nulla, che tutto continuasse come sempre e fine.

Ma ora che ci ho riflettuto e dopo aver letto i vari interventi, mi sa che mi illudevo troppo.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti vuole zompare addosso! ma che amico!
> 
> secondo me


boh, non lo so.

Nel primo caso era da diverse settimane che non ci vedevamo, penso fosse solo contento di vedermi.

Nel secondo era una situazione in cui eravamo a giro, io mi ero stancata e mi ero seduta su una panchina mentre gli altri erano in un negozio. Lui è uscito prima, è venuto da me, mi ha fatto questa carezza e mi ha chiesto se fossi stanca. Probabilmente era solo un atteggiamento dolce perchè mi ha vista un po' stanca. Però, in effetti, mi sono accorta che è più frequente quando siamo da soli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma cosa mi devo rispondere?
> 
> il fatto è che io lo SO che provo davvero una attrazione forte.
> 
> ...



Scusa, ma ritorno nella mia idea.
Tutte queste cose che scrivi sono dei grandi pipponi mentali e basta.

Addirittura sei arrivata a pensare e a valutare se lui potrebbe mai essere un buon compagno per te 
Solo per un pò di attrazione fisica, che vivaddio fa parte della natura umana!!!

Se invece, come hai scritto, il pensiero di lui e il fatto che appena ti sfiora tu ti senti mancare sussistono così come li descrivi, ripeto:

analizza bene ciò che sei e ciò che vuoi per il futuro, perchè non sono convinta che il tuo attuale rapporto matrimoniale, nonostante spergiuri e mani sul fuoco, sia per te così soddisfacente.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti vuole zompare addosso! ma che amico!
> 
> secondo me


pure secondo me!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa, ma ritorno nella mia idea.
> Tutte queste cose che scrivi sono dei grandi pipponi mentali e basta.
> 
> Addirittura sei arrivata a pensare e a valutare se lui potrebbe mai essere un buon compagno per te
> ...


quoto e se posso approvo!

........per me se la sta raccontando!


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo tutti attorno ai 35 anni.
> 
> L'idea di dirgli questa cosa è quanto di più lontano da quello che mi sembra plausibile.
> 
> ...


ma infatti non metterei in mano a lui la soluzione e mi prenderei la responsabilità delle azioni.
- o mi tengo alla larga (e non mi dire che è così impossibile, basta  volerlo )
- passo la linea di confine , parlo con lui e se l'attrazione è reciproca procediamo 
ma a te questo gioco languido piace molto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non metterei in mano a lui la soluzione e mi prenderei la responsabilità delle azioni.
> - o mi tengo alla larga (e non mi dire che è così impossibile, basta  volerlo )
> - passo la linea di confine , parlo con lui e se l'attrazione è reciproca procediamo
> ma a te questo *gioco languido* piace molto



Vuoi farmi scivolare mollemente dalla sedia dell'ufficio........:blank:


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vuoi farmi scivolare *mollemente *dalla sedia dell'ufficio........:blank:


languidamente :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa, ma ritorno nella mia idea.
> Tutte queste cose che scrivi sono dei grandi pipponi mentali e basta.
> 
> Addirittura sei arrivata a pensare e a valutare se lui potrebbe mai essere un buon compagno per te
> ...


bhè, ci ho pensato perchè mi hai chiesto tu se ci fosse qualcos'altro.
E non c'è.
Non è che io passi le giornate a interrorgarmi sul fatto di avere o no un futuro con questa persona!

A volte l'attrazione fisica è solo attrazione fisica.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco il problema
> pensi troppo a quel che potrebbe pensare lui


Hai ragione tu su questo, nei fatti.

Ma alcune persone (me compreso) hanno una certa forma mentale, e si fanno problemi laddove altre persone non ne vedono. Ed è dura a morire.

Poi magari, dopo l'ennesimo tradimento uno dice: *sapete una cosa? Mo mi diverto io.*
Poi lo fa, ed alla prima occasione si sente un verme. Perchè non è così che si voleva andare a finire.

Forse anche perchè non abituati a vivere certe situazioni, o forse perchè le si rifiuta perchè si desidera altro. 

Io sarei stato il primo a mettere una firma da piccolino su un mondo in cui tutti possono con tutti, come nei sogni erotici, in cui sai di stare sognando e vai in giro non avendo paura di nulla, vedi una donna che ti piace e decidi di farci sesso (nel sogno). Invece nella realtà è tutto un terreno minato.
A volte pensi che quella ci sta, ma invece quella sta giocando per un discorso di autostima (aggiungo un'altra tacca, che donna che sono!).
A volte quella che non ti caga, lo fa perchè ha paura di un rifiuto, e magari invece ti vorrebbe sbattere anche in ascensore. La paura è sempre e solo quella di fare un errore non calcolato, e poi pagarne le conseguenze. Che purtroppo le cose o le facciamo uscire noi (perchè frustrati o perchè chiacchieroni) o le fa uscire qualcun altro. E se non escono, c'è chi pensa di ingannare se stesso e non sta bene con se stesso.

Bisogna esserne portati. Secondo me non si cambia se non c'è quel gene, che magari fiono a quel momento stava dormendo.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non metterei in mano a lui la soluzione e mi prenderei la responsabilità delle azioni.
> - o mi tengo alla larga (e non mi dire che è così impossibile, basta  volerlo )
> - passo la linea di confine , parlo con lui e se l'attrazione è reciproca procediamo
> ma a te questo gioco languido piace molto


di sicuro non mi dispiace provare certe sensazioni. Mica lo nego.
Sono piacevoli.
Provare attrazione o eccitazione non è spiacevole.
Ma non mi piacerebbe che si capisse.
E' questo il punto.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sarei stato il primo a mettere una firma da piccolino su un mondo in cui tutti possono con tutti, come nei sogni erotici, in cui sai di stare sognando e vai in giro non avendo paura di nulla, vedi una donna che ti piace e decidi di farci sesso (nel sogno).


che bel mondo!


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che bel mondo!


Sai, a me quando una ragazza mi dice: eh, ma gli occhi sono fatti per guardare!
secondo me è un desiderio di potersi fare chiunque col solo schioccho.
Che senso ha dire una cosa del genere?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, a me quando una ragazza mi dice: eh, ma gli occhi sono fatti per guardare!
> secondo me è un desiderio di potersi fare chiunque col solo schioccho.
> Che senso ha dire una cosa del genere?


il fatto è che a tutti capita di desiderare qualcuno. 
Ma pochi lo ammettono.

In particolare le donne che, spesso, devono farsi un sacco di storie dietro sull'amore, sul fatto che gli manca qualcosa nella vita e nella coppia, sulla fragilità, sul sentimento.

A volte, come dicevo, l'attrazione fisica è solo attrazione fisica.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il fatto è che a tutti capita di desiderare qualcuno.
> Ma pochi lo ammettono.
> 
> In particolare le donne che, spesso, devono farsi un sacco di storie dietro sull'amore, sul fatto che gli manca qualcosa nella vita e nella coppia, sulla fragilità, sul sentimento.
> ...


Io lo ammetto.
A me capita, quando sto con la mia ragazza, di vedere altre donne che mi colpiscono dal punto di vista dell'attrazione.
A volte vedere una ragazza bellissima con cui mi immagino come sarebbe farci del sesso.
Naturalmente non lo dico mai, così come sono convinto che capiti alla mia ragazza.
La differenza è che nella realtà, se stai bene, e capisci che è solo un desiderio passeggero, se sei in grado non vai mai oltre. Ma lo fa lo stesso la tua compagna? Esperienza mia: no, lei va oltre, a fanculo che ne penso io. Però se lo faccio io... sono uno che va a puttane...

Una volta ero con una mia ex ad un circo, e ce'era uno spettacolo in cui un bell'uomo vestito tutto in pelle nera faceva acrobazie con delle funi e una rete. Al solo guardarlo io pensavo: questo tromba come un porco, ne ha proprio la faccia!
Ad un certo punto mi girai verso lei: aveva lo sguardo di chi se lo avrebbe scopato sul posto.
E che ci puoi fare tu?
AH, naturalmente questa mi ha tradito...

I segnali sono chiari, il fesso è di chi a volte fa finta che sia nulla (io). Invece...


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao non registrata... scusa se ti chiedo, ho letto che ti sei sposata prestissimo.
All'età in cui ti sei sposata, la mia preoccupazione era di vivere spensieratamente i miei 20 anni e di costruirmi le basi gradualmente per il mio futuro da adulta (studiando all'università, iniziando a lavorare).
Proprio perché sapevo che la mia personalità era in formazione, l'ultimo pensiero che mi passava per la testa era di sposarmi subito e costruire una cosa così impegnativa come una famiglia.
Non tutti siamo uguali, ma... lasciando un attimo da parte la cotta per questo amico, ti chiedo: a 15 anni dal matrimonio, ti è mai venuto qualche rimpianto, qualche pentimento per aver "bruciato le tappe"?

ari


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il fatto è che a tutti capita di desiderare qualcuno.
> Ma pochi lo *ammettono*.
> 
> *In particolare le donne che, spesso, devono farsi un sacco di storie dietro sull'amore, sul fatto che gli manca qualcosa nella vita e nella coppia, sulla fragilità, sul sentimento.*
> ...



non desideri aumentare quei pochi?

donne che non volete ammetterlo:
ammettetelo!

Donne che vi fate un sacco di storie sull'amore/fragilità/sentimento:  
smettetela!


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non desideri aumentare quei pochi?
> 
> donne che non volete ammetterlo:
> ammettetelo!
> ...


Magari fosse così.

Così la smettiamo di raccontarci palle, e capiamo chi è sincero e chi no.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh... appunto...
> 
> e tu poi come hai fatto con questa ragazza?


Come ho fatto sempre.
Ehm... tacci tua... un'altra domanda no eh ?
Per fortuna sono riuscito a contenermi, perchè io adulto di circa 42, riuscire a resistere ad una situazione del genere ricordo che non fu facile, e credimi lei sposata mi invitava spesso a ballare nei vari lidi, e lei ci andava con la sorella, e senza marito, comunque la risposta non è semplice, diciamo che è stato il tempo, forse il mio cambiamento più freddo a fare il resto, e forse perchè dopo lei si separò e si mise con un'altro,  di cui ora ha un figlio, che unito agli altri due diventano tre


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi trovo in una situazione "pericolosa".
> Sono sposata e amo mio marito. Sul serio. Non sto qui a spiegarvi, ma vi assicuro che è un legame molto forte.
> 
> Però, da qualche tempo, gli ormoni mi fanno brutti scherzi.
> ...


Basta uno sguardo ,un sorriso ,una parola ,ma si che te ne accorgi uomo o donna è indifferente .....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Magari fosse così.
> 
> Così la smettiamo di raccontarci palle, e capiamo chi è sincero e chi no.


Ma guarda che non è poi così difficile....basta cominciare.

Si punta un uomo e gli si danno cinque minuti per decidere se vuole fare sesso con te o meno.
Senza tanti giochetti stupidi e/o pipponi mentali.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non desideri aumentare quei pochi?
> 
> donne che non volete ammetterlo:
> *ammettetelo!
> ...


sarà che non amo le mezze misure, le mezze stagioni , le mezze maniche la mezza età mrgreen ma condivido.
star tanto a fare mamma tonio mi tocca ,  toccami tonio che mamma non c'è è deprecabile


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che non amo le mezze misure, le mezze stagioni , le mezze maniche la mezza età mrgreen ma condivido.
> star tanto a fare mamma *tonio *mi tocca ,  toccami tonio che mamma non c'è è deprecabile


Dalle mie parti è *Ciccio *


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti è *Ciccio *


ehm...forse sono io che l'ho ribattezzato tonio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che non amo le mezze misure, le mezze stagioni , le mezze maniche la mezza età mrgreen ma condivido.
> 
> star tanto a fare mamma tonio mi tocca ,  toccami tonio che mamma non c'è è deprecabile



Vogliamo parlare delle mezze calzette?


Credo di conoscere già la risposta


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare delle mezze calzette?
> 
> 
> Credo di conoscere già la risposta


Sono quelli che dicono no quando vuoi fare sesso?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ciao non registrata... scusa se ti chiedo, ho letto che ti sei sposata prestissimo.
> All'età in cui ti sei sposata, la mia preoccupazione era di vivere spensieratamente i miei 20 anni e di costruirmi le basi gradualmente per il mio futuro da adulta (studiando all'università, iniziando a lavorare).
> Proprio perché sapevo che la mia personalità era in formazione, l'ultimo pensiero che mi passava per la testa era di sposarmi subito e costruire una cosa così impegnativa come una famiglia.
> Non tutti siamo uguali, ma... lasciando un attimo da parte la cotta per questo amico, ti chiedo: a 15 anni dal matrimonio, ti è mai venuto qualche rimpianto, qualche pentimento per aver "bruciato le tappe"?
> ...



no, aspetta!
non sono SPOSATA da 15 anni.
Sono sposata da 5.
Ho detto che non l'ho mai tradito in 15 anni perchè stiamo insieme da 15 anni.
Ci siamo fidanzati da giovani, ma non ci siamo sposati subito. Anzi.
Anche io ho fatto l'università che volevo, fra l'altro in una città diversa da quella che frequentava mio marito, le mie esperienze lavorative (ora ho un lavoro che amo molto e che mi dà soddisfazione), i viaggi che desideravo, ho frequentato gli amici che volevo.
Oltretutto non siamo mai stata una coppia ossessiva. 
Ho viaggiato da sola o con i miei amici e le mie amiche varie volte quando eravamo fidanzati, ho mantenuto i contatti con amici e amiche, non mi sono mai fatta problemi a fare quello che desideravo, quando lo desideravo.
Ma non ho mai tradito mio marito (prima ragazzo, poi fidanzato e poi marito).

Forse non ho fatto grandi esperienze sessuali in termini di quantità, ma in termini di varietà devo dire che sono fortunata. Non siamo dei puritani e ci piace divertirci e sperimentare nel sesso. Quindi non posso dire di essere insoddisfatta nemmeno da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non desideri aumentare quei pochi?
> 
> donne che non volete ammetterlo:
> ammettetelo!
> ...


infatti io lo ammetto.
Provo attrazione fisica per una persona. Molta attrazione.
Senza altro.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

le mezze calzette son tanto mezze che me l'ero dimenticate:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Come ho fatto sempre.
> Ehm... tacci tua... un'altra domanda no eh ?
> Per fortuna sono riuscito a contenermi, perchè io adulto di circa 42, riuscire a resistere ad una situazione del genere ricordo che non fu facile, e credimi lei sposata mi invitava spesso a ballare nei vari lidi, e lei ci andava con la sorella, e senza marito, comunque la risposta non è semplice, diciamo che è stato il tempo, forse il mio cambiamento più freddo a fare il resto, e forse perchè dopo lei si separò e si mise con un'altro,  di cui ora ha un figlio, che unito agli altri due diventano tre


eh, va bhè, ma allora lei è stata proprio esplicita!


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti io lo ammetto.
> Provo attrazione fisica per una persona. Molta attrazione.
> Senza altro.



Forse lei intende: se siete così, *vivetelo davanti a tutti*


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse lei intende: se siete così, *vivetelo davanti a tutti*


eh, sì, va bhè!

se fosse come nel tuo sogno di bambino lo farei anche.

Tutti tranquilli, tutti a farsi le donne e gli uomini altrui e poi tutto come prima.

Ma quello è un mondo ideale.

Se uno si lasciasse andare a certe cose è normale che poi perderebbe la persona che ha accanto e queste sono scelte che vanno ponderate.

Vale di più una scopata o un amore?

Per me un amore.
Poi ognuno fa le sue scelte.

Ma è normale che non si può avere sempre tutto.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh, sì, va bhè!
> 
> se fosse come nel tuo sogno di bambino lo farei anche.
> 
> ...


Ma alla fine tu senti solo un desiderio sessuale. E senti che sia solo quello, e non ti va di rovinare quello che in realtà ami di più.
Hai già deciso. Spero.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti è *Ciccio *


dalle mie è PEPPE :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti io lo ammetto.
> Provo attrazione fisica per una persona. Molta attrazione.
> Senza altro.


Lo ammetti con noi. Non con lui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh, sì, va bhè!
> 
> se fosse come nel tuo sogno di bambino lo farei anche.
> 
> ...


Ma dove lo prendete tutto questo manicheismo?
Ditelo, che vado a comprarmene un pò anch'io.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma alla fine tu senti solo un desiderio sessuale. E senti che sia solo quello, e non ti va di rovinare quello che in realtà ami di più.
> Hai già deciso. Spero.


sì che ho già deciso.
E proprio perchè ho già deciso avrei preferito che nessuno si accorgesse di niente.
Così restava solo una mia sensazione e stop.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dove lo prendete tutto questo manicheismo?
> Ditelo, che vado a comprarmene un pò anch'io.


mah, alla fine non è nemmeno tanto essere bravi e ligi.

E' puro egoismo anche questo.

Come sempre le persone sono spinte dall'egoismo più che dalla generosità.

Non voglio perdere quello che ho e che, sul piatto della bilancia pesa molto di più di quello che vorrei, e quindi rinuncio a quello che vorrei.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mah, alla fine non è nemmeno tanto essere bravi e ligi.
> 
> E' puro egoismo anche questo.
> 
> ...


Mia cara funziona così.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara funziona così.


già! ...la vita è fatta di scelte!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già! ...la vita è fatta di scelte!


Vero!!!!!


----------



## Hirohito (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mah, alla fine non è nemmeno tanto essere bravi e ligi.
> 
> E' puro egoismo anche questo.
> 
> ...


Alla fine concordo con te. Quell'attrazione è potentissima quanto vuoi, e so benissimo cosa vuoi dire, ma se portasse al crollo della tua famiglia la vedresti una cosa piccola piccola piccola....
Troppo amici, troppo vicini, troppo legati.
Lascia stare.
Detto da uno che non è uno stinco di santo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti io lo ammetto.
> Provo attrazione fisica per una persona. Molta attrazione.
> Senza altro.


Ciao. Da quello che racconti, la tua attrazione parrebbe corrisposta... ma credo tu lo sospettassi già. Magari è nata proprio perchè già da prima hai sentito che lui era attratto da te. Comunque è chimica... capita. Raramente l'altro non se ne accorge, quando scatta la chimica emettiamo feromoni e l'altro li sente, sempre... le pupille si dilatano, ci sono un sacco di messaggi che si mandano anche senza volere. Significa che sei viva e in salute, eh? E significa pure che l'altro ti trova attraente... mica male, no? Ridici sopra, vivila per quello che è, prima o poi passerà, magari ti succederà anche con altri. Non ti devi sentire in colpa per questo, se rimane questo il tuo piccolo, piacevole segreto.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. Da quello che racconti, la tua attrazione parrebbe corrisposta... ma credo tu lo sospettassi già. Magari è nata proprio perchè già da prima hai sentito che lui era attratto da te. Comunque è chimica... capita. Raramente l'altro non se ne accorge, quando scatta la chimica emettiamo feromoni e l'altro li sente, sempre... le pupille si dilatano, ci sono un sacco di messaggi che si mandano anche senza volere. Significa che sei viva e in salute, eh? E significa pure che l'altro ti trova attraente... mica male, no? Ridici sopra, vivila per quello che è, prima o poi passerà, magari ti succederà anche con altri. Non ti devi sentire in colpa per questo, se rimane questo il tuo piccolo, piacevole segreto.


Allora chimica.
Tu sei glicerina...dalla figa bella e fina...

Io sono Nitrico...con il ciccio fico...

Metto l'acido nitrico nella glicerina e ottengo la nitro glicerina...

Infatti facciamo una bella e santa ciavada...e al momento dell' orgasmo saltiamo per aria...e andiamo in paradiso.

oppure stiamo lontani e l'attrazione non si sente...

Si mi sono accorto che 90 volte su 100...se tu vai con la persona che desideri...poi non la desideri più...temo che l mente produca un sacco di scemenze che non sono vere....

Per esempio io pensavo che trombare con Moana fosse da fuori di testa...invece Moana chiavava come le comuni mortali...anche il suo corpo era a 37 gradi centigradi...


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora chimica.
> Tu sei glicerina...dalla figa bella e fina...
> 
> Io sono Nitrico...con il ciccio fico...
> ...


Ma il sesso E' SOLO TESTA !!!! 
Il vilopendulo e la ciabattina son solo un dettaglio.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma il sesso E' SOLO TESTA !!!!
> Il vilopendulo e la ciabattina son solo un dettaglio.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH...per te è solo testa...forse...
Ma fidati...per tante altre persone...non è SOLO testa...MA soprattutto CUORE. eheheheheheheeheh...


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH...per te è solo testa...forse...
> Ma fidati...per tante altre persone...non è SOLO testa...MA soprattutto CUORE. eheheheheheheeheh...


Il cuore esiste solo funzionalmente. Ma non c'entra evidentemente nel discorso.  
Quello di cui parli tu, nell'immaginario e nel codice amoroso sta dentro la testa. E' compreso.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma il sesso E' SOLO TESTA !!!!
> Il vilopendulo e la ciabattina son solo un dettaglio.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Il cuore esiste solo funzionalmente. Ma non c'entra evidentemente nel discorso.
> Quello di cui parli tu, nell'immaginario e nel codice amoroso sta dentro la testa. E' compreso.


Riquoto:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. Da quello che racconti, la tua attrazione parrebbe corrisposta... ma credo tu lo sospettassi già. Magari è nata proprio perchè già da prima hai sentito che lui era attratto da te. Comunque è chimica... capita. Raramente l'altro non se ne accorge, quando scatta la chimica emettiamo feromoni e l'altro li sente, sempre... le pupille si dilatano, ci sono un sacco di messaggi che si mandano anche senza volere. Significa che sei viva e in salute, eh? E significa pure che l'altro ti trova attraente... mica male, no? Ridici sopra, vivila per quello che è, prima o poi passerà, magari ti succederà anche con altri. Non ti devi sentire in colpa per questo, se rimane questo il tuo piccolo, piacevole segreto.




grazie, 
vabhè, cercherò di non pensarci troppo.
Se se ne accorge se ne accorge.
Al massimo si sentirà lusingato.


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


La costruzione del desiderio.... lenta, elaborata. Combattuta, controversa, difficile, pericolosa, persino... è lì la magìa.

La chiave di lettura del problema dell'utente non registrato è tutta lì. 

L'amore eterno è quello che non potè essere !!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> La costruzione del desiderio.... lenta, elaborata. Combattuta, controversa, difficile, pericolosa, persino... è lì la magìa.
> 
> La chiave di lettura del problema dell'utente non registrato è tutta lì.
> 
> L'amore eterno è quello che non potè essere !!!!


ufff... mica ha datto che lo ama... ha detto che... le piacerebbe fare un giro di giostra... ma insomma non vi è mai capitato incontrare uno, vederlo anche solo da lontano, scambiare due sguardi e avvertire corrente elettrica? e la testa cosa c'entra?


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ufff... mica ha datto che lo ama... ha detto che... le piacerebbe fare un giro di giostra... ma insomma non vi è mai capitato incontrare uno, vederlo anche solo da lontano, scambiare due sguardi e avvertire corrente elettrica? e la testa cosa c'entra?


Ecco, quello che hai scritto ne è la prova, che è tutta testa !!!!

Vedi l'immagine, ti evoca sensazioni, pescando nell'intimo del tuo passato, dei tuoi pensieri, e la testa parte.....

PS : quando parlavo di amore accostavo l'impossibilità di certe storie all'eterno rimpianto o all'eterno rimorso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco, quello che hai scritto ne è la prova, che è tutta testa !!!!


Ah, allora non dico più nulla... io pensavo fosse compatibilità sessuale, mhhh forse tu intendi testa con intesa... boh, però per me c'è anche una componente animale(sì, siamo animali) , qualcosa di atavico che è molto meno... cerebrale.


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah, allora non dico più nulla... io pensavo fosse compatibilità sessuale, mhhh forse tu intendi testa con intesa... boh, però per me c'è anche una componente animale(sì, siamo animali) , qualcosa di atavico che è molto meno... cerebrale.


Ma come fai a conoscere la compatibilità sessuale con uno che non hai mai visto ?

E' la tua testa che immagina che... com'è bello... com'è affascinante... come mi attizza... fare sesso con lui sarà meraviglioso....

E' la testa

Magari poi lo fai e resti delusa. Anzi, la regola è che, senza testa, dopo due volte ti annoi.
Perchè, come ha scritto il Conte, anche Moana aveva la temperatura di 37 °C (magari 36.6 è meglio...ahahahah)


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco, quello che hai scritto ne è la prova, che è tutta testa !!!!
> 
> Vedi l'immagine, ti evoca sensazioni, pescando nell'intimo del tuo passato, dei tuoi pensieri, e la testa parte.....


no... aspetta... io mi ricordo una cosa del genere... ero mooolto giovane(17/18), tutte le mattine andando a scuola incontravo un tipo, un po' più grande, lui andava a lavorare. Occhiate e basta, arrivavo a scuola che non mi ricordavo più nemmeno dov'era l'aula. non ce l'avevo nemmeno, un passato.


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... aspetta... io mi ricordo una cosa del genere... ero mooolto giovane(17/18), tutte le mattine andando a scuola incontravo un tipo, un po' più grande, lui andava a lavorare. Occhiate e basta, arrivavo a scuola che non mi ricordavo più nemmeno dov'era l'aula. *non ce l'avevo nemmeno, un passato*.


IL passato cui mi riferisco pesca molto, molto più lontano.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> IL passato cui mi riferisco pesca molto, molto più lontano.....


e allora stiamo parlando della stessa cosa... ma quando io dico che non è testa intendo che quando conobbi il tizio(per caso e fu anche comica la cosa) e mi parlò per la prima volta... era così idiota che cancellò immediatamente ogni tensione, mi divenne sensuale come un citofono.


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e allora stiamo parlando della stessa cosa... ma quando io dico che non è testa intendo che quando conobbi il tizio(per caso e fu anche comica la cosa) e mi parlò per la prima volta... era così idiota che cancellò immediatamente ogni tensione, mi divenne sensuale come un citofono.


E' testa, ancora una volta, non lo vedi ?
Appena ha parlato, la testa si è resa conto che l'immagine che si era costruita di lui non collimava con la realtà.
Vedi il mio post in cui parlo della ricerca della bellezza.... L'immagine di quella persona (non lui !!!!) evocò qualcosa dentro di te...

PS : io dico da sempre che le persone belle, irresistibili, son quelle in cui immagine e testa collimano !!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' testa, ancora una volta, non lo vedi ?
> Appena ha parlato, la testa si è resa conto che l'immagine che si era costruita di lui non collimava con la realtà.
> Vedi il mio post in cui parlo della ricerca della bellezza.... L'immagine di quella persona (non lui !!!!) evocò qualcosa dentro di te...
> 
> PS : io dico da sempre che le persone belle, irresistibili, son quelle in cui immagine e testa collimano !!!!


:up:ho capito cosa intendevi, sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' testa, ancora una volta, non lo vedi ?
> Appena ha parlato, la testa si è resa conto che l'immagine che si era costruita di lui non collimava con la realtà.
> Vedi il mio post in cui parlo della ricerca della bellezza.... L'immagine di quella persona (non lui !!!!) evocò qualcosa dentro di te...
> 
> PS : io dico da sempre che le persone belle, irresistibili, son quelle *in cui immagine e testa collimano* !!!!



Ma se collimano per te possono non collimare per me? Sbaglio?


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma se collimano per te possono non collimare per me? Sbaglio?


Che domande..... è ovvio che il "matching" DEVE essere una valutazione personale !!!! Ci si sceglie in due, di solito....(lo so, per qualcuno anche in tre, ma è una eccezione.....ahahahah)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Che domande..... è ovvio che il "matching" DEVE essere una valutazione personale !!!! Ci si sceglie in due, di solito....(lo so, per qualcuno anche in tre, ma è una eccezione.....ahahahah)



a dire la verità non ho capito un cippari di quel che vuoi dire....

io intendo: una persona considerata bella e affascinante da me, può non esserlo da te....
eccco perchè io non ritengo che il tradimento possa basarsi su questo tipo di valutazione.

es. io non tradirei mai mio marito con raoul bova per il motivo estetico che cosstui è considerato universalmente bello


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dire la verità non ho capito un cippari di quel che vuoi dire....
> 
> io intendo: una persona considerata bella e affascinante da me, può non esserlo da te....
> eccco perchè io non ritengo che il tradimento possa basarsi su questo tipo di valutazione.
> ...


Cerco di chiarire. Quando io parlo di bellezza come piena corrispondenza tra l'immagine (cioè l'aspetto) e la testa (il pensiero, la cultura, la personalità), parlo sempre di bellezza soggettiva, cioè di una corrispondenza valutata da ciascuno di noi. (Non ricordo se ho usato il termine "bellezza assoluta", se l'ho fatto ho sbagliato) 
E' evidente che io posso trovare quella corrispondenza in una donna, mentre un altro non la vede affatto !!!!

PS: ho controllato, non ho usato il termine assoluto, ma forse l'enfasi della comunicazione portava in quella direzione (è un mio limite, perdonatemi...)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Cerco di chiarire. Quando io parlo di *bellezza come piena corrispondenza tra l'immagine (cioè l'aspetto) e la testa (il pensiero, la cultura, la personalità)*, parlo sempre di bellezza soggettiva, cioè di una corrispondenza valutata da ciascuno di noi. (Non ricordo se ho usato il termine "bellezza assoluta", se l'ho fatto ho sbagliato)
> E' evidente che io posso trovare quella corrispondenza in una donna, mentre un altro non la vede affatto !!!!
> 
> PS: ho controllato, non ho usato il termine assoluto, ma forse l'enfasi della comunicazione portava in quella direzione (è un mio limite, perdonatemi...)



Ho capito....stai parlando di me


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho capito....stai parlando di me


Allora.... tanto di cappello.... mi inchino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

